# Spraying a large model (1/350th Enterprise)



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

How do you gentlemen paint these larger starship models, such as the 1/350 TOS Enterprise or Refit. I have an Iwata Eclipse Airbrush, but I don't think I could spray such a giant area with it as the saucer section.

If I want to custom mix my own paint, what do you guys recommend shooting the paint with? Do you use larger airguns? If so, what kind?


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I use this Harbor Freight spray gun on props, and it's great for larger models too.
http://www.harborfreight.com/hvlp-detail-spray-gun-46719.html
Great little gun, but the regulator is crap so I replaced it with this
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-1-4-in-Regulator-with-Gauge-HDA70503AV/100019273


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

You don't have to paint the whole saucer at once.


----------



## redline hunter (Jan 9, 2008)

"Detail gun" (google it) is the best size. In between an airbrush and a full size spray gun -- cheap too.



Doug


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

One way to approach a massive model might be to spray a primer coat that's close to the color you want, then use the airbrush to shade and detail the model.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I did a custom mix using enamels and shot it over grey Duplicolor automotive filler primer like Steve H recommended. Just used my good old Paasche VL. Takes a few minutes to cover the whole saucer but what's the rush?


----------



## Prologic9 (Dec 4, 2009)

PixelMagic said:


> I have an Iwata Eclipse Airbrush, but I don't think I could spray such a giant area with it as the saucer section.


Have you looked into getting a larger nozzle? 

For something like a 350 saucer I use a $35 single action paasche. It gives constant pressure and out-of-the-box will be able to spray a larger volume than the detail nozzles that the double-action airbrushes come with.

I also got the Harbor Freight gun on Robn1's recommendation, but I only break it out if I'm spraying a very large area. I think that comes down to personal preference, I like to work in very thin coats and the volume of this gun can get away from me.


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

Prologic9 said:


> ...I also got the Harbor Freight gun on Robn1's recommendation, but I only break it out if I'm spraying a very large area. I think that comes down to personal preference, I like to work in very thin coats and the volume of this gun can get away from me.


You need to learn how the controls work. I can dial it down to a very fine spray, and lay down even black paint in a translucent mist. It's a matter of setting the paint volume and the air pressure. I'll be happy to talk anyone through it. In fact I'll be painting a phaser soon and I can document it if anyone's interested.

Sure you could do it with an airbrush. I used a Paasche H for many years and I still love it. It's my go to tool for about 90% of my model painting. I use an internal mix for detail work and the gun for large areas.

Of course when I get around to building the big E I'll use Tamiya AS11 sprayed from the can, the color looks perfect to me and Tamiya cans spray great.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm thinking we have a consensus that it's not the tool that matters as much as the care in applying the paint. It would not shock me if somewhere out there a 1/350 Enterprise exists that has been completely brush painted, not a single drop of spray painting of any form, and it looks amazing.

And there are likely some that have been painted with the most expensive airbrush that look like they were built by a 6 year old- slapped together and just sad.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

robn1 said:


> You need to learn how the controls work. I can dial it down to a very fine spray, and lay down even black paint in a translucent mist. It's a matter of setting the paint volume and the air pressure. I'll be happy to talk anyone through it. In fact I'll be painting a phaser soon and I can document it if anyone's interested.


Yea, I would luv to see a tutorial on the detail gun. Painting the big scale models with it or at least the base coat is a great idea. So when you get some time to put it together let me know. 

Thanks


----------



## crowe-t (Jul 30, 2010)

robn1 said:


> You need to learn how the controls work. I can dial it down to a very fine spray, and lay down even black paint in a translucent mist. It's a matter of setting the paint volume and the air pressure. I'll be happy to talk anyone through it. In fact I'll be painting a phaser soon and I can document it if anyone's interested.


I'd like to see you document a thread on using the touch up gun.

BTW, what compressor do you use with it?


----------



## robn1 (Nov 17, 2012)

I use a Harbor Freight compressor, an older model similar to this one http://www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/air-compressors/8-gal-2-hp-125-psi-oil-lube-air-compressor-68740.html
I use it to fill a couple of 12 gallon air tanks and use them as my air supply, so I can work without the noise of the compressor running.

I'll be doing the painting some time this week, and I'll post a thread on it.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

I have more spray guns than Carter's got pills. The touch-up gun from HF is perfect, the price is right too. (Makes it almost a "disposable" item...) 

I used my Paasche VL with the #5 tip and it worked great. I shot mine with Tamiya JN Grey, and it dries very flat. Flat paint is most forgiving! Of course you have to gloss it up for decal adhering, then reflatten it after that is done, but mine came out really nice. (I prefer a flat look to my hulls, but that's my personal preference) Just make sure when you "mix" your paint, do it all at once. I reduced my paint with the Tamiya thinner, then also added some white to the mix to lighten the "green-grey" look of the JN Grey. You can buy empty plastic or metal paint cans at Home Depot, so mix, fill em' up and seal good! 

My compressor is a large vertical commercial one, so I have lot's of air storage. I built my own manifold for my airbrushes from PVC, you can even add guages and a regulator at that point if you wish. I generally run about 20-30 lbs. on these water-based paints, but I'm using the dual action so it may not always be spraying at that rate. I have been airbrusing for 40 years, so you just get a "feel" for it after a while....  

Take your time, it's a big monster kit, but such an enjoyable build! 
Here's one I finished this year for a client:

http://ratdaddystudios.smugmug.com/Art/Gallery-of-Star-Trek-models#!/


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Thanks guys. I will look into all of your suggestions. My E is just about to come together, so I'll be painting her soon.


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

Take it to Chip Foose from "Overhaulin". Seriously though, alarger sprayer is the way to go. And... if you know someone that knows someone that works in an auto body repair shop, ask them about spray gun techniques and getting a nice even pattern on a fender or a car hood. 
or... watch a bunch of episodes of Overhaulin on Velocity Channel:

http://www.velocity.com/tv-shows/overhaulin/videos/arianny-learns-to-paint.htm


----------



## soundhd (Jan 7, 2015)

Wondering of you folks think if this detail spray gun from Home Depot would work ok? $29.95 
http://www.homedepot.com/p/Husky-Siphon-Feed-Detail-Spray-Gun-H4910DSG/203468550#specifications


----------



## BARRYZ28 (Mar 3, 2007)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_-v7-Wp6no


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

robn1 said:


> I use a Harbor Freight compressor, an older model similar to this one http://www.harborfreight.com/air-tools/air-compressors/8-gal-2-hp-125-psi-oil-lube-air-compressor-68740.html
> I use it to fill a couple of 12 gallon air tanks and use them as my air supply, so I can work without the noise of the compressor running.
> 
> I'll be doing the painting some time this week, and I'll post a thread on it.


Tanks for the idea! 

I have a loud air compressor too. I'll get a couple empty tanks myself and try it. They should not be too expensive.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

BARRYZ28 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_-v7-Wp6no


Thanks for that video, BARRYZ28. Explains a lot of why some of the primers I've used are not as good as the real lacquer ones, and why you need a special nozzle to spray large swaths.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

What's all this I hear about "spaying a large model"?


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

You might consider something like this:
http://www.chicagoairbrushsupply.com/neoforiwtrsi.html


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Proper2 said:


> What's all this I hear about "spaying a large model"?


Leave Kate Upton alone! :freak:


----------



## BARRYZ28 (Mar 3, 2007)

starseeker said:


> You might consider something like this:
> http://www.chicagoairbrushsupply.com/neoforiwtrsi.html


That's a deal I couldn't pass up, thanks for the tip!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

starseeker said:


> You might consider something like this:
> http://www.chicagoairbrushsupply.com/neoforiwtrsi.html


But this is just a regular airbrush with a trigger instead of a button on top. I don't think it's meant to spray large areas like a spray gun.


----------



## RossW (Jan 12, 2000)

PixelMagic said:


> But this is just a regular airbrush with a trigger instead of a button on top. I don't think it's meant to spray large areas like a spray gun.


Agreed. If you watch the movie BARRYZ28 posted it explains all. In fact, the NEO brushes are meant to work at lower PSI settings so you can get in close.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

The Neo has about 1 1/2" spray pattern, but it's made to cover things with large surface areas, as demonstrated by the relatively (for an airbrush) huge paint containers it can use. I think almost everyone who has airbrushed an Enterprise has used a brush with a smaller spray diameter than the Neo's. It's a matter of knowing the paint, consistency, pressure that you need to get the layers of wet coats that you want.

This summer I hope I'll be painting about a dozen 24" diameter saucers. I don't know if I really need a sprayer but hat particular Neo has gotten really good reviews from many modellers so that is one of my contenders. Another contender is:
http://paintpal-store.myshopify.com/products/kite-mini-gravity-feed-spray-gun-p-5013 
The Kite has about a 3" diameter spray pattern, which is what you get from spray cans. 

A lot of people like the Devilbiss sprayers but they are very expensive. The cheaper ones many, many users do not like. Get into the $250 range and there are a lot of good options. You can get into fan-shaped spray patterns. 

But that's a lot of cans of auto body spray paints, which would probably work just as well.
Again, if you check out Carson Dyle's builds like this:
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=416078
which was done with lacquers, I believe, you'll see that you don't need a sprayer to create the nicest finishes I've ever seen on a model. I'm not even sure an airbrush was involved. 
And I've seen your work. You too do some of the best painting I've ever seen. 
I haven't heard too many good things about anything purchased from Harbor Freight, either for woodworking, telescope making, or modelling - the things I'm into. "Disposable" seems to be the operative word where HF is concerned. 

As you do your research, remember the old rule about tools: "Over time, it's never the luxuries you regret. It's always the economies."


----------



## starmanmm (Mar 19, 2000)

starseeker, the AB you referenced looks a lot like the one that an earlier thread mentions that harbor freight is selling.

The vid that BARRYZ28 posted is great. This is the sort of stuff that WF may consider to give a class on.


----------



## starseeker (Feb 1, 2006)

I know some people hate it when you resurrect old topics, but I accidentally just came across this which, PixelMagic, may be exactly the answers you were looking for:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u6gI9ljJsdo
Paul Buzdik, if you're unfamiliar with him, is one of the finest scale modellers in the history of scale modelling. Be sure to check out his other videos!


----------

